# Miserable pregnant mom



## Shortkitten (Mar 11, 2012)

So my sweet Isabella has reached 44 days today and you can tell she is at that "omg get these kittens OUT of me" phase that we humans reach by 7 months. She is quite large(though she was small to begin) vet says everything is going well. But I am wondering how to make her less miserable lol. She lays in all the oddest places( I recently found her in my sewing bowl, laying on my hammer :cat ) when she climbs in my lap she just has this look of "make it go away!" We are guessing around 3-4 kittens at least. The vet said just to keep feeding her as we have been and just let her do what she wants. I try to rub her belly when I can, some days she is in pure bliss when I do and other days she growls at me and runs off. It's funny because she never growled or hissed a day in her life at anyone before she got pregnant lol.

Any advice on how to make her more comfortable for the next two to three weeks? The vet said she will be due between March 25th and April 4th.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Aww,poor sweet girl. Soon they will be out and she can get spayed and not have to deal with it again!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

My girls, even with litters of 6-7 don't get too uncomfortable, they still run, climb and play and none have ever growled at me.

Really nothing you can do now, just keep her as comfortable as you can.


----------



## Shortkitten (Mar 11, 2012)

She still climbs my desk, plays with the laser pen etc, she just looks like she is miserable, maybe I am misreading the cat face lol


----------

